# Oto Cats At Wal Mart on Eglinton Ave



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

hey, thought id post that the wal mart super centre on eglinton ave has several oto cats for sale...someone ought to go and get those poor fish. i would, but i hear theyre hard to care for, and i dont have any room anyways.  

$1.67 ea


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i would but i'm not sure how they would fair on a 45 min ttc trip back to my place. humm


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

if a store has poor conditions, and therefore less healthy stock, dont purchase the item in question, or else they tend to purchase more of them!


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

actually they were in good condition. i say poor fish because they have wal mart staff looking after them. they know nothing about fish keeping.


----------



## greenterror23 (Oct 20, 2008)

bouyobouy said:


> hey, thought id post that the wal mart super centre on eglinton ave has several oto cats for sale...someone ought to go and get those poor fish. i would, but i hear theyre hard to care for, and i dont have any room anyways.
> 
> $1.67 ea


Whats the exact addres of this walmart at eglinton?


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

1900 Eglinton Avenue East
Eglinton Ave E and Pharmacy Ave


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with ksimdjembe in that if the store sells them all, they'll be considered a hot item, order more and possibly up the price. It's like Pet Smart, some good hearted people think they're "rescuing" the puppies but in reality, they're encouraging the store to purchase more from puppy mills (no, they don't come from home breeders!).


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

well of course shes/hes right about that, but thats how it works with anything bought in any store, lincluding LFS. if your ok with leaving them to die in wal mart, than dont go get them.

with the puppy thing...ppl who buy them actually are saving them from horrible coniditions of the pet stores and their small window cages. like it or not, pet stores will ALWAYS sell dogs. if they get big...you know what happens to them then? they will ALWAYS stock puppies, if we buy them or not. hopefully now we have both sides of the fence written of, we can end this conversation and save it for a general discussion thread.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I disagree with you 110%.



bouyobouy said:


> well of course shes right about that, but thats how it works with anything bought in any store, lincluding LFS. if your ok with leaving them to die in wal mart, than dont go get them.
> 
> with the puppy thing...ppl who buy them actually are saving them from horrible coniditions of the pet stores and their small window cages. like it or not, pet stores will ALWAYS sell dogs. if they get big...you know what happens to them then? they will ALWAYS stock puppies, if we buy them or not. hopefully now we have both sides of the fence written of, we can end this conversation and save it for a general discussion thread.


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

side note, Hi Tabatha! long time little see..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

redclove said:


> side note, Hi Tabatha! long time little see..


X2! Hi Tab!!


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

ok, so i cant sleep and ive been thinking about what you wrote. but fish are not brought in from puppy mills or even the wild most times in pet store other than LFS. most of the time they are brought in from local breeders who look after their fish and care for them well. 

you are right about puppy mills and pet shops. in fact, a lot of parrots are smuggled in horrid conditions to be sold in pet shops too.

but wether we like it or not, a pet store is just that...a pet store. they will always sell dogs, cats, birds and other animals, because they are...a pet shop. they should, however IMO, find local, reputable breeders of ALL their animal stocks to sell in their stores. but for the most part, i think they do...with fish, mice, hamsters, rabbits, budgies and even their reptiles and kittens. its only the puppies and parrots and occasional exotics (sugar gliders) that are normally brought in from bad conditions...imo.

in conclusion, i dont think that any fish in wal mart are brought in from bad places...therefore i have no reason to feel bad about posting that the otos are for sale, and no reason to think i have done anything wrong by doing so either. i would rather see them go from a wal mart into a loving, fish keepers aquarium, then stay where they are. i have asked wal mart staff before where they get their fish from, and they actually told me a local fish breeder a few months ago.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I bought oto's from Walmart and they are doing GREAT I bought mine like a year ago and every single one of them acclimatized well and made it through the transition. I bought like 12 of them, 8 one time and 4 the next (for my heavilly planted 90G)


I think what people protest to is not the fact that Walmart buys fish or who from but the terrible conditions they keep them in in their store because it is a big box store and not a hobbyest run LFS etc. The staff have no idea what they're doing, are no where to be found and often all the fish look sick and are mislabeled.. 

So if that's what you'd like to support then go for it.. For me they were the only ones I could find and they were WAY cheap and were actually healthy 

I was very happy to find them there.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> side note, Hi Tabatha! long time little see..


Hi! I'm at home recovering from a Grade 3 concussion. Short story is I slipped on wet ceramic tile, my husband found me unconscious and bleeding from the head. I don't remember much from that day (including where I work and what day it was) but I have 8 staples in my head and a lot of pulled muscles. I'm walking around like Ozzie Osbourne! LOL!

But, I'm ALIVE!!!

Have you thought about Saltwater yet???


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hi! I'm at home recovering from a Grade 3 concussion. Short story is I slipped on wet ceramic tile, my husband found me unconscious and bleeding from the head. I don't remember much from that day (including where I work and what day it was) but I have 8 staples in my head and a lot of pulled muscles. I'm walking around like Ozzie Osbourne! LOL!
> 
> But, I'm ALIVE!!!
> 
> Have you thought about Saltwater yet???


Wow, sorry to hear about that . That is some serious accident . Hopefully you get better soon. 
Remember Ozzy rules .


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Hi! I'm at home recovering from a Grade 3 concussion. Short story is I slipped on wet ceramic tile, my husband found me unconscious and bleeding from the head. I don't remember much from that day (including where I work and what day it was) but I have 8 staples in my head and a lot of pulled muscles. I'm walking around like Ozzie Osbourne! LOL!
> 
> But, I'm ALIVE!!!
> 
> Have you thought about Saltwater yet???


youch! hope you're ok.. then again sometimes its good to forget where you work 

heal up, and I know you'll need to take er easy, but hopefully you can come out to see us at the meet and great at my place next sat! (may 2nd)


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

redclove said:


> youch! hope you're ok.. then again sometimes its good to forget where you work
> 
> heal up, and I know you'll need to take er easy, but hopefully you can come out to see us at the meet and great at my place next sat! (may 2nd)


It's bizarre that I forgot where I worked, I found it so alarming! I'm really enjoying my current job and especially the peeps!

Thanks for the invite, I don't think I'll make it but I am reading through the Market Items thread.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabatha said:


> I agree with ksimdjembe in that if the store sells them all, they'll be considered a hot item, order more and possibly up the price. It's like Pet Smart, some good hearted people think they're "rescuing" the puppies but in reality, they're encouraging the store to purchase more from puppy mills (no, they don't come from home breeders!).


Just to clarify (and I'm no fan of Petsmart either), but Petsmart doesn't sell dogs.

This is taken from their website:



> To fulfill this commitment, PetSmart:
> 
> * Does not sell cats or dogs
> * Donates valuable retail space inside each of our stores where our Adoption Partners can showcase pets that are in need of homes
> ...


So for that, I think they deserve a kudos and not to be labelled as evil puppy mill sellers. They are, in fact, quite the opposite.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Just to clarify (and I'm no fan of Petsmart either), but Petsmart doesn't sell dogs.
> 
> This is taken from their website:
> 
> So for that, I think they deserve a kudos and not to be labelled as evil puppy mill sellers. They are, in fact, quite the opposite.


My bad, I meant PJ's. My appologies to PetSmart!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the noggin Tabatha!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Sorry to hear about the noggin Tabatha!


Thanks Chris, today was much better, lots of little headaches, 2 major but very little muscle pain.  I'll take what I can get!


----------



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

well, i dont know you, but im sorry to hear about your incident also.  i hope you continue to improve and get back to whatever your normal is ASAP.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bouyobouy said:


> 1900 Eglinton Avenue East
> Eglinton Ave E and Pharmacy Ave


Anyone got the phone number for this location?



> i would but i'm not sure how they would fair on a 45 min ttc trip back to my place. humm


I have experienced with my purchasing of 2 otocats before of them surviving an almost 2 hour return trip back home by coming prepared. This was around May-June so you know the temps are hotter. I had a small cooler with a few pieces of ice packs in there to keep the cooler from overheating. I had many things to do that day before heading back home. Outside temps was about 24-26C I think. I did a lot of reading back then about long distance transport and keeping the temps from swinging high. This method worked for me 6 times. 2 otocats, zebra danios, and chrickets all survived the trip. So that 45min trip should be no problem compared to my time range. Both my otocats are still around alive and active. If you prepare and plan ahead for the long trip you will be ok.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

The last time I was in that Walmart the lady working in the fish area was as good as any LFS employee. She explained about cold water (goldfish) and tropical temperature, checked that the person buying fish was putting compatible fish together, had adequate filtration, heat, and understood water changes and water dechlorination.

I don't shop at Walmart, and I don't accept the "rescue me" rationale,
and I am NOT pro-walmart. But seriously, I don't see any difference
between the quality of care of livestock at Walmart, and Petsmart, frankly.



If the Otos don't look stressed, and I didn't happen to have this almost impossible to articulate dislike (and thus inability) to shop at Walmart, I most certainly would buy some.

(My actual reasons for not shopping at walmart, are more philosophical, and market-freedom driven. If people don't decide to shop somewhere ELSE there won't be anywhere other than one big store that sells everything, to buy anything at all.)

W


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> The last time I was in that Walmart the lady working in the fish area was as good as any LFS employee. She explained about cold water (goldfish) and tropical temperature, checked that the person buying fish was putting compatible fish together, had adequate filtration, heat, and understood water changes and water dechlorination.
> 
> I don't shop at Walmart, and I don't accept the "rescue me" rationale,
> and I am NOT pro-walmart. But seriously, I don't see any difference
> ...


How can you tell if otocats are stressed, happy, sad, mad, mating, or bullying?

I'm not rich and Wallys has some good pricing on their stuff. Sometimes you get the odd super deal off them. Yes I know how they keep their prices real low but if I was rich I'd make more choices. More I can save the more I can use the funds for other stuff. Also Wallys return policy is hands down the best IMHO.

Don't always buy from them but when I do I've had good experience with their price matching. I got a digicam a few years ago. I forgot which store I matched the price with. The other store had the digicam with a bunch of external extras for $75 less then Wallys. Same warranty as well.

Wallys price matched, got their price guarntee difference extra savings, extra memory card, got my choice of camera bag and cleaning kit which was larger then the other stores offering as Wallys was only selling the camera only so they let me pick out the rest.   Only took like 20-25mins of my time. If I went to Futureshop they would have spent like 1hr fine print arguing and spec checking everything up and down making you wait.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

If future-shop sold Fish they'd be trying to sell me an extended warranty every time, and they'd make me pay at some little computer kiosk, then line up again to get a bag to put my fish in, and deactivate the little RFID anti-theft device inside my fish, at the checkout.



W


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

walmart has now gotten rid of their fish..


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I think it was some time in 2010 they stopped selling fish. I posted that post in 2009 when they still did.

W


----------



## betatetra (Sep 27, 2010)

i know...i was just saying that its a good thing


----------

